# هل تعرفوا نظام ا&#1591



## Eng Ali Bakor (24 مايو 2006)

*هل تعرفوا نظام اطفاء الحريق بالنسبة للمخ&#1575*

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
الاخوه الكرام لقد اخذت مشروع شبكة اطفاء حريق لمخازن 
يرجى الافادة اذا احد يستطيع مساعدتي في كتب وارسال اي شي
يساعدني في تصميم نظام اطفاء الحريق
لقد بحث بالانترنيت عن شي ولكن الكتب التي وجتها يجب الدفع بشكل مسبق
فهل احد يستطيع مساعدتي في اجاد كتاب عن
National fire protection association (NFPA) 13
باللغة العربية او الانكليزية
ولكم الشكر

والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته


----------



## mohamed ouda (1 يونيو 2006)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاتة
وانا ايضا ابحث عن هذا الكتاب
National fire protection association (NFPA) 13


----------



## Engr_Zeroo (23 يوليو 2006)

i provide it to u pals don't worry


----------



## جمال جودة علي (5 أغسطس 2006)

أخي العزيز 
أرسل لي أبعاد المخزن - ط x ع x أرتفاع + نوع المنشأ معدني خرساني + نوعية المواد المخزنة +مدى توافر المياة والكهرباء بالموقع + ثم أن شاء اللة سأعطيك قواعد التصميم والحسابات الهيدروليكية للرشاشات المائية المزمع أستخدامها
مع خالص تحياتى - أذا توافر معك رسومات autocad للمخزن أن شاء اللة يسهل الموضوع
مهندس أستشاري
جمال جودة - مصر


----------



## mbirkdar (27 نوفمبر 2006)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاتة
وانا ايضا ابحث عن هذا الكتاب
National fire protection association (NFPA) 13


----------



## esamyas (28 نوفمبر 2006)

*اذا اردتم nfpa*

اذا انت مهندس ومقيم بالسعوديه وتريد ال nfpa ارسل رسال علي ال***** وساقوم بالتنسيق معك واعطائك صورة منه xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx
ارجو استخدام المنتدى في التواصل حتى تعم الفائدة


----------



## samiabawi (28 نوفمبر 2006)

*كتاب Nfpa13*

الكتاب المختص بنظام اطفاء الحريق بواسطة المرشات الاوتوماتيكبة هو NFPA13 ويوجد لدي نسخة الكترونية على CD . ومن يريدها فسوف اقوم بارسال نسخة منها له مجانأ .وما عليه سوى ارسال عنوانه البريدي على بريدي الالكتروني التالي . ارجو استخدام المنتدى في التواصل حتى تعم الفائدة 
وتحياتي الى الجميع


----------



## samiabawi (29 نوفمبر 2006)

*كتاب Nfpa13*

اخواني الاعزاء
انني اريد الفائدة للجميع. ولكن ال CD عبارة عن برنامج يفتح على نظام Folio Infobase وحجمه 141MB ولا ادري اذا كان بالامكان رفعه على النت . 
على كل حال سوف احاول رفعه الليلة . وبالتوفيق للجميع .


----------



## samiabawi (29 نوفمبر 2006)

اخواني الاعزاء
البرنامج الذي ذكرته يحتوي على جميع فصول NFPA . ولكن لسهولة الرفع والتحميل , فانني نسخت منه الفصول الخاصة بنظام المرشات الاوتوماتيكية .الملف مضغوط ويحتوي على 784 صفحة .
الملف على الرابط التالي: 
http://rapidshare.com/files/5367228/NFPA13.rar.html


----------



## samiabawi (29 نوفمبر 2006)

اخواني الاعزاء
اليكم ملف يحتوي على NFPA20 الخاص بمضخات الحريق الذي يلزمكم لتصميم نظام المرشات .
الملف على الرابط التالي: 
http://rapidshare.com/files/5369816/NFPA20.rar.html


----------



## samiabawi (1 ديسمبر 2006)

اليكم كتاب NFPA101------------- Life Safety Code الذي يعتبر المرجعية الرئيسية للسلامة العامة . الكتاب على الرابط التالي :
http://rapidshare.com/files/5643507/NFPA101.rar.html


----------



## amr fathy (24 ديسمبر 2006)

جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## هشام عبدالله سيد (25 ديسمبر 2006)

جزاك الله خيرا على هذة الملفات القيمة


----------



## NAK (3 يناير 2007)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم

الأخ الكريم samiabawi

السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته

أتمنى منك إذا سمحت NFPA 11
جزاك الله عنا خيراص


----------



## NAK (3 يناير 2007)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم

الأخ الكريم samiabawi

السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته

أتمنى منك إذا سمحت NFPA 11
جزاك الله عنا خيرا


----------



## nizar_mahameed (5 يناير 2007)

جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## nizar_mahameed (5 يناير 2007)

جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## interawe (5 يناير 2007)

الاخ العزيز samiabawi انا لدية مشروع عن منضومه اطفاء الحريق و احتاج الى الكتاب الذي عندك فهل تستطيع ارساله لي مع فائق الشكر و التقدير vbmenu_register("postmenu_280664", true);


----------



## bme (7 يناير 2007)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## esamyas (14 يناير 2007)

*لدي كل ماتريد*

اتصل واعطيك كل شي اتصل 00966507885799
او ال***** tophonesty)at( hotmail.com
ولدي كتاب ال nfpa كاملا


----------



## samiabawi (15 يناير 2007)

الاخ NAK
اليك كتاب NFPA11 على الرابط التالي:
http://rapidshare.com/files/11869327/NFPA11.rar.html


----------



## دي يزن (17 يناير 2007)

Thasnks so much


----------



## فراس بشناق (18 يناير 2007)

*Nfpa 14*

ارجو منكم التكرم بتزويدنا ب Nfpa 14 
شاكرين لكم حسن تعاونكم.


----------



## شيبت عبد الحم (20 يناير 2007)

اريد الكود الانجليزى للحريق


----------



## samiabawi (25 يناير 2007)

الاخ فراس يشناق
اليك NFPA14 على الرابط التالي:
http://rapidshare.com/files/13342772/NFPA14.rar.html


----------



## che_san (31 يناير 2007)

شكركم جدا" على المجهود الذي تقومون به من اجلنا نحن المهندسين الجدد.عسانا ان نرد لكم الجمبل بطريقة أو بأخرى.
احتاج الى كتاب nfpa 58 و 
nfpa54
شكرا"


----------



## samiabawi (31 يناير 2007)

اليك الكتابين NFPA54 و NFPA58 على الرابط التالي:
http://rapidshare.com/files/14322804/NFPA54_58.rar.html


----------



## صالح الهاشمي (2 فبراير 2007)

بارك الله بالجميع


----------



## فراس بشناق (3 فبراير 2007)

شكرا جزيلا لكم يا اخوان على المشاركات القيمه


----------



## النجم الساطع 2007 (6 يونيو 2007)

مشكورين جدا اخواني ارجو من عنده الديسكة يبعثها لي انا اعمل في ليبيا هل اكتب عنواني كاملا وانا سأدفع له حق النقل بالبريد 

ميلي علي اليهوووووووووووووو mpkfa3000


----------



## ريمون عدلي (6 يونيو 2007)

شكرا علي المعلومات القيمه المفيده شكرا
ولكن ما هي اهم القواعد في تصميم صرف المياه؟؟؟؟؟


----------



## النجم الساطع 2007 (6 يونيو 2007)

يا اخي الرابط لا يعمل


----------



## المهندس أبو فهد (7 يونيو 2007)

مشكووووووووورين
جزاكم الله كل خير


----------



## النجم الساطع 2007 (22 يونيو 2007)

الموضوع جميل وشيق وانا نزلت كل الاكواد


----------



## ريمون عدلي (22 يونيو 2007)

شكرا علي هذا المجهود الكريم


----------



## طارق سلامة (6 أكتوبر 2007)

الاخوة الاعزاء جميعا تحياتي لكم و كل عام و انتم بخير بعد الاطلاع علي الرسائل الموجودة هنا اري انكم تاخذون هذا الموضوع بشكل سطحي لان من يطلب اي كتب لتصميم نظم رشاشات مياه تلقائية يجب ان يبدا هذا الموضوع من مبادئه الاولية و يشار الي ان مجموعة اكواد الرابطة الامريكية للوقاية من الحريق Nfpa Codes Set لا تعطي سوي متطلبات اساسية للتصميم و التنفيذ مثلها مثل اي كود لاي مجال هندسي و علي هذا لا تصلح هذه المجموعة كنقطة انطلاق لللتصميم .. فلا مجال للخطا في مجال الوقاية من الحريق و حماية الارواح ..؟؟ بالمناسبة يستطيع الطالب الحصول علي النسخ المصرية المناظرة لما تم ذكره من اكواد بعاليه من مركز بحوث البناء بالقاهرة
م. استشاري / طارق عبد الرسول
عضو اللجنة الدائمة لكود الحريق المصري


----------



## ماهر عطية (26 أغسطس 2008)

شكرا لجهودكم المضنية لكن لم اتوفق في تحميل اي شيء عن انظمة الحريق


----------



## عمووور المصري (27 أغسطس 2008)

اضم صوتي لصوت الاخ


----------



## المهندس أبو فهد (29 أغسطس 2008)

جزيتم خيراً


----------



## المهندس أبو فهد (29 أغسطس 2008)

هل يوجد احد منكم يشتغل مهندس اطفاء ؟
او في الدفاع المدني


----------



## المتكامل (30 أغسطس 2008)

مشكووووووووووووووووووووووووووووور جدا اخي الكريم


----------



## خلف عمر (4 يناير 2009)

مشكوييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييين


----------



## مهندس سورجي (4 يناير 2009)

Eng Ali Bakor قال:


> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
> الاخوه الكرام لقد اخذت مشروع شبكة اطفاء حريق لمخازن
> يرجى الافادة اذا احد يستطيع مساعدتي في كتب وارسال اي شي
> يساعدني في تصميم نظام اطفاء الحريق
> ...


 



بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم​الى كافة الإخوه الكرام

السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته

1 - مثال محلول خطوة بخطوة لمشروع مرشات مائية مع كيفية التصميم و عمل الحسابات الهيدروليكية للنظام

2 - شرح حول أنظمة الإنذار من الحريق

كما يمكنكم قراءة المزيد حول ذلك في منتدى شبكة الأردن لعلم الحريق و هندسة أنظمة الإطفاء على الرابط التالي

http://www.jordanfirenet.frbb.net

أخي العزيز أرجوا أن تستفيد من هذه المعلومات بأذن الله الواحد الأحد

أخوكم 
المهندس: هكار السورجي


----------

